# Great Sermon



## reformedcop (Jan 17, 2007)

Thought I would share a great sermon preached by Reddit Andrews III this last Lord's Day.

http://www.soaringoaks.org/userFiles/Media/2007/2007Sermon011407.m3u


----------

